# Our babie's stories



## motheroffour (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like to share my babies stories I feel it is so imporant, you can read it all http://pucknstick14.tripod.com/id10.html it is real and heartbreaking also I am so very sorry for all your losses even though I know how absolutely insuffient that sounds.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Mama I have no words. . . but I didn't want to read your story without posting.


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Mama, I am soo terribly sorry for your losses.

You list the many reasons I hate hospitals. I had to fight to get my daughter admitted when she had roseola and was dehydrated. The doc in the er said he'd spent 7 years in Africa and if kids were thirsty enough they'd climb the walls to get something to drink. It was utter hell.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh, I am so, so sorry for your terrible, heartbreaking loss. I couldn't even read to the end of your story it was so upsetting, I can't imagine having to live through it as you, your precious babies, and your family did.

My dd had rsv at the age of 4.5 weeks. She got excellent care, and now, as a 3.5 year old, has severe asthma. I always wonder if the asthma was caused by the rsv. I can't begin to understand why the medical community didn't do much more for your little girl. You certainly did ALL you could and gave her the best chance of survival.

My heart goes out to you.








Tracy


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

From one grieving mother to another...my heart goes out to you. I'm sure your children are very proud of you for trying to break the silence!


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your losses. I am never good with words. Just know that I'm grieving with you, with your losses and the losses of other grieving mothers everywhere.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wugmama*
Oh, I am so, so sorry for your terrible, heartbreaking loss. I couldn't even read to the end of your story it was so upsetting, I can't imagine having to live through it as you, your precious babies, and your family did.

My dd had rsv at the age of 4.5 weeks. She got excellent care, and now, as a 3.5 year old, has severe asthma. I always wonder if the asthma was caused by the rsv. I can't begin to understand why the medical community didn't do much more for your little girl. You certainly did ALL you could and gave her the best chance of survival.

My heart goes out to you.








Tracy

RSV can cause asthma for up to 2 years after the infection. We went through 2 years of hell that started with severe RSV at 14 months. Now at age 5 the asthma is pretty much gone









To the OP, my heart goes out to you. I too am a HELLP survivor. I'm not looking forward to the shots next pregnancy


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

There are just no words. I feel so sad and angry for you. I just cannot fathom all the pain you went through.







The tears Im shedding after reading your story dont mean much as you have wept much more than what is fair but I wanted you to know that I appreciate you sharing your precious babies with us. They will not be forgotten.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

WOW... you are one amazing woman. I just can't imagine that kind of pain. I was capivated by your story. God Bless you and your beautiful babies.


----------



## magmamaof3 (Dec 15, 2004)

I am so sorry for your losses. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## motheroffour (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies, heres the link to my reply and it applies here to http://www.mothering.com/discussions...91#post4105191 we have also since found out she never had Rsv only pertussis apprently when they finally tested her it started growing out something they just dubbed it Rsv instead of further testing


----------



## Anuska (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama.









You are right to say your have four children.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

i am so sorry momma!! i think you are so brave to write your story, and i am still in shock at the uncaring, unfeeling, sub-humans that were posing as doctors and nurses. your daughter is a beautiful, innocent being, and your love and devotion to her was most surely known by her while she was in your arms. your son knew such great love from you! thank you for sharing them with us, and i can only wish you a thousand hugs of healing energy. the people who failed you and your daughter... it's just unbelievable. there must be some accountability.


----------



## SKK (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I can't even imagine what you have gone through.
























The treatment you and your daughter received at the hospital was disgraceful. I pray that you are able to find some peace, mama.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I read your story and am at a loss for words. I cant imagine your pain. I pray that peace finds you mama.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know why I'm just seeing this, but I had to tell you how much your story and your babies touched me. I'm so sad for what you've gone through and I hope your story has made more mamas aware (I know it has made me more aware). I wish you the best.







s


----------



## motheroffour (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all once again. Many hugs and warm thoughts to you all!


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

So sorry mama.

Patti


----------



## BubbiesMami (Dec 22, 2001)

I am so sorry


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)

OH MAMA















































































How awful for you and your precious babies. They will live on forever in all of our hearts. My heart aches for you.
I came across this proverb on Mothering's site this week and thought you might like it:

The morning glory that blooms for an hour
Differs not at heart
From the giant pine that lives for a thousand years

You are so strong and incredible to share your story and keep fighting for others. Bless you and strength and healing to you. Your babies are so lucky to have you for a mom.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have no words


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Sending healing, hopeful vibes your way. Thinking of you.


----------

